# Health Examination - At which office have you lodged visa application?



## Varun Mohta (Jan 30, 2012)

Form 160EH and Form 26EH both have a question which asks at which office have you lodged the visa application?

Given that I filed for the visa online, should I mention "Electronic" there or do I need to mention the office address of my Case Officer which in my case is Adelaide?

Many Thanks!!


----------



## gmcom (Oct 16, 2012)

*Online*



Varun Mohta said:


> Form 160EH and Form 26EH both have a question which asks at which office have you lodged the visa application?
> 
> Given that I filed for the visa online, should I mention "Electronic" there or do I need to mention the office address of my Case Officer which in my case is Adelaide?
> 
> Many Thanks!!


As read it yesterday somewhere in the forum - "Online (Internet)"
It should be enough I beleive!

Good luck!


----------



## Varun Mohta (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks gmcom!!


----------

